# Is their any way to get windows 7 start button in place of windows 8 start button??



## sukhraj (Jan 7, 2012)

it's very diffrent when i click the start button and the diffrent client opens.......suggest me some thng on this


----------



## hoyin007 (Dec 7, 2011)

Disable Win8 Metro!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Stardock Corporation - Software - Start8


> Features
> - Adds a “Start” menu to the Windows 8 taskbar
> - Enables quick access and searching of your installed applications
> - Adds Run... option via right-click menu
> ...


----------



## amz11s (Nov 22, 2011)

The start button is gone but you still can open the start menu by clicking on the bottom left of your screen where the start button was.


----------

